

Str0ke (the guy who ran milw0rm) is dead? - nrr
http://bl4cksecurity.blogspot.com/2009/11/str0ke-milworms-funeral-is-this-friday.html

======
dryicerx
_I'm not dead yet, just being trolled._

<http://twitter.com/str0ke/status/5422531377>

------
ax0n
I'm not sure who's running things there (if anyone) but he had said he turned
over duties to some friends. Milw0rm was (is?) a source of quality PoC exploit
code, much of which was zero-day. For security research, it used to be a great
resource. I, too, have noticed it hadn't been very active lately, so it's hard
telling who (again, if anyone) is running things there.

Also, I haven't really seen any other posts about str0ke's death, other than
ones linking to bl4cksecurity or mentions of it quite a while after the
initial post there.

It's not that I would consider it a hoax, but it highlights one of the
oddities of pseudonymous culture. First and foremost, I was under the
impression he was in his late 20s from his profiles elsewhere on the web, and
the link says he was born in '74. Again, pseudonymous culture means that data
could be false, accounts could be impostors, etc.

~~~
GloryFish
Is this his Twitter account? Apparently, not dead as of 22 min ago:
<http://twitter.com/Str0ke>

~~~
genieyclo
He's not dead. Or someone's got his account. Hard to tell really.

------
swombat
_str0ke @ milw0rm has passed away due to_ cardiac arrest _early this morning
at 9:23 AM. We @ blacksecurity are deeply saddened by the loss of a_ good
hearted _friend._

At the risk (certainty?) of being downvoted, that's an interesting choice of
words.

For those who don't know (I didn't), it appears milw0rm is a kind of exploits
database:

<http://www.milw0rm.com/>

I had never heard of it before myself, but clearly some people had.

~~~
ErrantX
milw0rm is (or was) one of the first places I check each morning for new info.
I was worried about the lack of updates - and this is sad news for both the
security community and, obviously, str0ke's friends and family.

RIP.

~~~
Confusion
I thought there was an announcement some time ago that he was done with
milw0rm? Perhaps someone else has taken over already?

~~~
ErrantX
Yeh there was a lot of confusion (heh, how ironic :D) but I was under the
impression he was still at the helm.

Might be wrong then.

------
antirez
RIP. It's good to know that a smart guy left four children to the world, so
part of his essence will continue to live.

~~~
edw519
Thanks, antirez, for the nice thought.

Having children is sufficient, but not necessary for part of one's essence to
continue to live. There are many great "DNA-less" ways to do this. For those
without biological children, you can live on through hard work and good deeds
that benefit others.

RIP.

~~~
antirez
Indeed thanks edw519 for adding this.

------
arien
RIP :(

~~~
bi0hacker
oh no :(

------
saintfiends
This is a sad day, RIP str0ke.

------
321abc
<http://exploits.astalavista.com> they have a new section that accepts
submissions

